# circuito ups



## thelscIVRF (Oct 15, 2007)

ola necesito esquemas de como fabricar un sai con componentes lo mas simple posible y que use una bateria de coche 12 volt 75ah y como cargador para la bateria tengo un cargador de baterias por lo k solo necesito la parte elevadora si alguien sabe como hacerla que me lo explique por favor

eso es para alimentar algunos circuitos muy sencillos y quiza un ordenador 


¿podria seguir enchufando cosas a la bateria como por ejemplo un halojeno u una bamba de agua de 12 voltios?  

NOTA: todas las cosas que necesito alimentar llevan una fuente de alimentacion


gracias si alguien tiene esquema y pcb pues mejor


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Checa este post... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/duda-general-sobre-power-home-9780/
1* si le conectas cosas a la bateria de mucho consumo, el inversor no tendra suficiente potencia.


----------

